# Ưu điểm khi lát nền bằng đá hoa cương trắng



## tibodinh (17/4/21)

Ưu điểm khi lát nền bằng đá hoa cương trắng Lát nền đá hoa cương trắng sứ không chỉ bền mà còn tăng tính thẩm mỹ cho ngôi nhà. Dưới đây là máy hút bụi công nghiệp túi vảiưu điểm khi lát đá hoa cương trắng sứ tự nhiên và cách để bạn bảo quản nền nhà giúp nó sáng bóng lâu nhất. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 – Có thể nói, trong tất cả các màu đá thì màu đá hoa cương trắng sứ vẫn được ưa chuộng nhất. Màu trắng nền nã, máy lau sàn ngồi lái thanh lịch lát nền luôn biết cách tỏa sáng làm bừng lên sức sống cho cả căn phòng. – Thêm nữa, do đặc điểm chống trầy xước cực tốt nên bạn không bao giờ phải lo nền đá hoa cương bị mờ đi, xấu đi hay bị vỡ do tác động của một vậy nặng nào đó. – Để nói về độ cứng cũng như độ bền thì có lẽ đá hoa cương chính là số 1. Dù bạn đi lại hàng ngày bao nhiêu lượt, trong bao nhiêu năm nhưng bạn vẫn không cần lo lắng. – Có một vấn đề mà khi bạn lát nền bằng gạch men thì sẽ có những vết nối bằng xi măng nhìn giảm thẩm mỹ cho ngôi nhà. Đá hoa cương sẽ cứu cánh cho bạn bởi nó không cần điều ấy. Đồng thời, ở những ngóc ngách bạn cũng không cần cưa gạch với những mảnh nhỏ lắp ghép với nhau rất xấu. Với đá hoa cương, mọi thứ đơn giản hơn nhiều. – Đá hoa cương trắng sứ có màu trắng trong như màu sứ lại có thêm những đường vân mây nổi bật tạo cho căn nhà bạn thêm sinh động, không bị nhàm chán. – Giá của đá tự nhiên nếu mới nhìn qua, bạn sẽ thấy đắt hơn giá gạch, nhưng do đá hoa cương tự nhiên có độ bền cao hàng chục năm đến trăm năm vẫn như mới nên giá thành tính ra rẻ hơn gạch nhiều. Đây là một sự đầu tư lâu dài có lợi. – Vì là đá tự nhiên nên với điều kiện khí hậu nóng ẩm như ở Việt Nam, vào mùa nóng mà nằm ở nền đá hoa cương mát rượi hơn nằm điều hòa. Với những ưu điểm trên, đá hoa cương được người Việt Nam rất ưa chuộng. Một số cách để giúp đá hoa cương trắng sứ tự nhiên 30 năm vẫn mới như ngày đầu Nếu nền đá hoa cương trắng sứ nhà bạn bị hỏng hoặc ngả màu, bạn có thể làm theo cách dưới đây: Bước 1: Làm sạch đá Granite Không giống nhiều loại đá khác, đá hoa cương màu trắng sứ khi bị ố vàng nhìn khá rõ nét, trông mất hẳn vẻ đẹp thường thấy. Chính vì vậy, bạn cần xử lý ngay bằng cách: Dùng một chiếc khăn cotton mềm nhúng vào nước xà phòng ấm pha sẵn. Sau đó, dùng nó lau sạch bề mặt của đá. Bước 2: Loại bỏ vết ố từ đá Granite Sau khi làm sạch bề mặt đá, bạn hãy lấy baking soda trộn hydro peroxide để tạo thành một hỗn hợp dạng keo. Dùng hỗn hợp này để tạo thành một miếng dán dày ở chỗ vết ố. Sau 1-2 ngày, bạn dùng máy đánh bóng chuyên dụng để đánh. Dùng khăn mềm lau lại lần cuối sau khi đánh bóng. Lặp lại 1 tháng 1 lần để được kết quả tốt nhất. – Ngoài ra, để sàn nhà bằng đá hoa cương màu trắng sứ luôn đẹp như mới, bạn nên chú ý tránh để các sản phẩm có tính axit rơi vãi ra sàn nhà, kể cả cam, quýt, chanh. – Chống thấm nền đá hoa cương trắng sứ mỗi năm một lần để tránh đá bị vàng, nhanh hỏng. – Kiểm tra các cạnh, ron để kịp thời xử lý những vết nứt nếu có – Lau sạch thức ăn rơi trên nền, nước, axit, đất cát – Lau nhà hàng ngày – Không nên đặt trực tiếp các vật nóng trên 100 độ C lên sàn nhà sẽ khiến lâu dần đá mất dần độ sáng bóng. – Không lau nhà bằng nước giếng khoan bơm trực tiếp từ lòng đất lên – Không để nước mưa vào nhà. Nếu có phải lau ngay. Trên đây là những ưu điểm khi lát nền bằng đá hoa cương trắng sứ tự nhiên cũng như linh kiện máy hút bụi công nghiệpkinh nghiệm để bảo vệ đá luôn trắng sáng như mới. Hy vọng sẽ là kiến thức bổ ích giúp ngôi nhà của bạn luôn đẹp và sang trọng.


----------

